# How Many DPO Were You???



## RNmommy

Hi ladies!!!! I know this isn't a BFP announcement but I figured this was the best place to ask this question....

What DPO were you when you all got your :bfp: ????

Thanks!!!

(I am 8 or 9DPO today and I was just wondering what to expect....)


----------



## Laura27

Hey - I got my BFP today and i'm 10DPO!! Very faint though, so I should have waited longer :)


----------



## RNmommy

Laura27 said:


> Hey - I got my BFP today and i'm 10DPO!! Very faint though, so I should have waited longer :)

Congrats!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## RNmommy

Come on ladies.....

Just trying to get a general idea..... Help a sister out.

:hugs:

(Hoping for my BFP soon and happy for all of you that have already gotten it. Happy & Healthy 9 months!)


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for the thread I'd be keen to hear too, any help appreciated x


----------



## babyhopes2010

got bfp v faint 11dpo :)


----------



## Lucy_girl

Great post, I hope more ppl share their DPO when they got their BFP! 

:dust:


----------



## chele

both mine were at 10dpo x


----------



## HungryHippo

I got mine 12-13 DPO. I didn't test sooner, though. Even at 12 DPO some of my digital tests came back as negative. But the ones with the lines were all positive. Good luck!


----------



## MrsChambers

I got mine at 11DPO on FMU and Second that day. Mine didnt seem to be faint either.


----------



## hoptingfor3

I got mine 11DOP, it was a decent line and I didnt use FMU. Probably would have showed up a couple days sooner. I did test at 8DPO and got a BFN.


----------



## TTC86JMS

I got myn @ 14DPO,a faint line,dis morning wit d 1st urine got a darker line.


----------



## twinkletoesxx

I got mine 11dpo very faint with fmu using frer and seemed more faint 12dpo with fmu using frer so later that day i bought a clear blue digital n got my bfp, def recommend clear blue digital!! Good luck girls x


----------



## Audraia

I got a faint faint faint line at 11dpo-14dpo that you had to hold under a light to see on ebay cheapie tests. This morning on a First Response (15dpo) got a nice dark line! :)


----------



## babygirlhall

I had a few very faint lines at 9/10dpo but a clear bfp at 11dpo! Gl hun :flower:


----------



## EstelSeren

I didn't get a :bfp: showing until 30 days late! I'm pretty sure of my ov date too and it puts me at 43 dpo! That was using frers from 15 dpo! I may have got a bfp earlier but I waited a full fortnight between my last 2 tests!

Beca :wave:


----------



## mushy1981

mine was at 10 DPO with no real symptoms, well apart from leaky nipps!!! still in total shock!!

Baby dust to you

xx


----------



## lisa1980

Got a faint line on a IC at 11DPO with evening urine (couldn't wait!)

Then got 'pregnant' on a digi the next day to confirm.

Lisa x


----------



## RNmommy

Did any of you ladies have implantation bleeding?


----------



## beatrix

I had implantation bleeding at 6-7DPO and had a faint positive with FRER and FMU at 10DPO.


----------



## Jembug

I got mine 12 dpo, on a digital pregnancy test, it took the full five mins to appear. But it it was there in writing. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## lisa1980

Nope, no IB for me.

Had pretty much no symptoms except sore boobs(they normally are before AF) which I still have (seem to hurt more every day - I hope that doesn't last 9 months!)

Lisa x


----------



## Audraia

RNmommy said:


> Did any of you ladies have implantation bleeding?

Nope, didn't have any. Actually no symptoms at all, other than missed period!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

RNMommy...you rock for starting this and a HUGE THANKS for the ladies who have responded. I'm tempted to get a digi test now....hhhmmmmmm


----------



## RNmommy

Well Thank You Cupcake Mommy!!!!
I know we all go crazy wondering this....so I just figured I'd see if I could get a group response. 

And yes, Thank You to all of the wonderful ladies who have responded!!

:hugs:


----------



## RNmommy

Do we have anymore takers wanting to share your DPO when you got your BFP?
I know a lot of us ladies still TTC, and especially any lady in the TWW would love to know.

Thanks to all who post!!!
:hugs:

Praying for BFP for everyone!!!


----------



## Awaiting4

I got faint BFP on DPO 12 and 13 with equate blue dye and then got my official stong positive today on FRER :happydance:


----------



## avanemo

Awaiting4 said:


> I got faint BFP on DPO 12 and 13 with equate blue dye and then got my official stong positive today on FRER :happydance:

and what day is it today? 14? Congratulations!


----------



## Ilovehim89

8 dpo for this one, 9 dpo with my m/c pregnancy, 16 dpo with DD, and didnt test til i was late with DS, i was about 15 dpo when i got BFP with him . Hth!! every pregnancy is different and every woman is too! :) good luck! if you test and see a BFN dont lose hope!


----------



## Mommy_Moose

With my son I got a BFN up until the day before my missed period! I wasn't keeping track of ovulation or anything then.


----------



## BEG19

1st pregnancy: 14 dpo. (Clearblue stick)
2nd pregnancy: 11 dpo. (Clearblue stick)
3rd pregnancy: 8 dpo, but my HCG levels are really high this time around. :) (Equate stick)

In addition this time: 9 dpo - Clearblue stick - 10 dpo FRER stick and digital - 13 dpo stick in Dr. office - 17 dpo Clearblue digital showed 2-3 weeks since conception.

(Yes, I was in shock!)

**Updated to add the brand of tests I used. :)


----------



## poppy

For my first son, got BFP on a digi and very dark line at 12 days po and with second son, got a BFP, faint line at 10/11 days po, definite line and positive 'pregnant 1-2' on digi at 11/12 days po.

Good luck!


----------



## ArmyWife07

With my son I got a BFP 24DPO. I was on birth control so I didn't think I could be pregnant. With my first I wasn't tracking when I ovulated, but I got a BFP two weeks before my period, or so I think. I miscarried right around the time I was supposed to get my period :(


----------



## queenlavera

12DPO got two BFP one FRER and Digi


----------



## RNmommy

Any more fellow BabyandBumpers want to share your DPO with us curious ladies???

(As for me....I'm currently 6DPO and praying for a BFP this cycle but trying to hold out testing for a couple more days!!)


*Oh, and if you would like to add the brand of test like some of the other ladies did that would be great!!!!

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Dogtanian

Just found out today at 15dpo,first a faint line on an internet cheapie,then a clear line on first response
:happydance:


----------



## vanillastar

With my first DS I didnt test until I was 6 weeks pregnant. I was on BC and didnt think I was pregnant.

My miscarriage I got BFP on FRER at 10dpo.

This time I got Very Faint BFP on IC the night of 10dpo and a BFP on FRER at 11dpo.


----------



## _Elizabeth_

I got a BFP on a digi 11dpo-didnt use fmu-then felt the need to test again same day with a frer-BFP


----------



## mlyn26

My m/c i got bfp at 10dpo and my ectopic pregnancy was at 12dpo

x


----------



## fabs

i didn't test until 17dpo which was on tuesday just gone, and my line which is on this announcements seems pretty dark, that was with 1.30pm urine lol. i'm doing another test tomorrow with fmu to see if it gets even darker, as i believe hcg is meant to double with 48hours. wil update pic tomoz x


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Aaahhhhhh yay fabs!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I actually get to post a reply here for my BFP!!!!!!!
I got mine at 10DPO in the afternoon!!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Omg omg omg!!!! Ya RN!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

List your symptoms woman!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

I really thought I was out this cycle because I was having same symptoms as last month. 
1. Swollen and tender breasts/nipples
2. More noticeable veins on chest and arms
3. Mild intermittent nausea
4. Cramping (which was a little worse this cycle)
5. Increased CM/discharge (white, creamy kind)

Not much else really. Other than being bloated which is normal pre-AF for me. 
I am over the moon right now!!!!! My hubby is still in shock. I guess he had it set in his mind that it wasn't going to happen. SURPRISE!!! LOL!!!
I couldn't believe how dark my lines were for afternoon testing!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

I wanna cry of happiness for you honey.... It's been a wonder ttc journey with you. Now you need to start a pregnancy journal on here so we can stalk you!!! :rofl:


----------



## fabs

congrats hun, u gonna put a pic up, so we can c ur lines? x


----------



## RNmommy

I just took an OPK too and it was a definite positive!!!! (I didn't take a pic of that though).
 



Attached Files:







BFP1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9









BFP2.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 10


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Love it!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

I went back through and read these... Kept me hopeful at 11 dpo!!! :). I wanna join you Jenna!!!!


----------



## RNmommy

CupcakeMommy said:


> I went back through and read these... Kept me hopeful at 11 dpo!!! :). I wanna join you Jenna!!!!

You will!!!! Im keeping everything crossed for you!!!! 
I wonder what the chances are that there's twinsies hiding in there?! LOL!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Oh my really??????


----------



## RNmommy

well, I know there's like a 8 or 10% chance of having twins related to Clomid. So, maybe!!!! 
:cloud9:


----------



## CupcakeMommy

How cute would that be..... My exhub is a twin... I always hoped I'd have them too...


----------



## fabs

great lines chick x


----------



## cazi77

Congratulations xxxxxI had inplantation bleeding too at 5-6dpo and got my bfp @ 11dpo xx


----------



## bradshaw

i tested positive 14 dpo :)


----------



## mrsrof

I got a very faint BFP yesterday at 10DPO, then a definite digital :bfp: today at 11DPO :)


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Congrats mrsrof!!!!! :dance:


----------



## mrsrof

Thanks CupcakeMommy!! It's all just so exciting!


----------



## onlyme101

I held out to 14pdo (today) and got mine BFP with FMU. Gonna give it until next weekend n get a digi as I'll be 21dpo I wanna see that stick say the words!!!


----------



## CupcakeMommy

Congrats onlyme!!!

Thanks to all ladies who've shared.... I appreciate it!!!


----------



## sun

I got both of mine at 13DPO.


----------



## Lara310809

17DPO in my first pregnancy
11PDO with this one


----------



## mammag

11 dpo, and it was a line that DH couldn't even see, it went darker as the day got later though.


----------

